

Ask HN: Where to find a good graphic designer - zbruhnke

And also, what should I expect to pay for a logo design?<p>Very simply put I am not gifted in design and due to the feedback roulette site put up a while back I have gotten rave reviews of my site's content and usability however nearly every poster has commented on my logo and graphic design skill (or lack thereof) so I have concluded that it would be of benefit to me if someone who was skilled in this field actually did this.<p>any suggestions or help would be greatly appreciated.
======
kingsidharth
How to find one - look for blogs and work. Look for good portfolios. Usually
they can be found writing about logos on Top Design Blogs.

How much will you pay really depends on the kinda person you hire. There is no
fixed rate.

If you go crowd-sourcing (which is very stupid) you get away with a few 100
dollars and some pros charge around 1000s of dollars so see who's work you
like and all.

------
lerhaupt
I started by looking on yelp for good reviews and then drilling down to
portfolios from there.

------
ygd
Have you tried 99designs?

~~~
kingsidharth
He needs a "good" graphic designer. Crowd-sourcing is the worst idea.

